# Gigabyte BIOS "Updaten"?!       BIOS ID CHECK ERROR GIGABYTE Q-FLASH



## ole5474 (20. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem :
 Wenn ich die BIOSdatei auf einen USB-Stick ziehe (wie in Videos und Internetseiten beschrieben) 
dann ins BIOS gehe und Q-FLASH anklicke wähle ich den USB-Stick , suche die Datei klicke sie an :UND :

                                                                   FEHLERMELDUNG :  BIOS ID CHECK ERROR

Mainboard: GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2
Prozessor : AMD ATHLON X4 845 von 2016 Aber meine Bios Version ist von 2015 geht zwar trotzdem..aber...
Kann dies auch die Leistung "verringern?! 

 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Toby-ch (22. April 2017)

Da hast du das Falsche Bios!

Es gibt 3 Verschidene Boards mit unter der Bezeichnung: GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2 
Search Results - GIGABYTE

Es gibt ein:
GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2  Hardware Rev 1.0    Aktuelles Bios F1 gibt kein update!
GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2  Hardware Rev 3.2   Aktuelles Bios FC
GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2  Hardware Rev 3.0/3.1 Aktuelles Bios F7 / F8d BETA nicht zu empfehlen ausser du brauchst es

Diese Boards sind alles GigabyteF2A88XM-DS2  jedoch mit Hardware Änderungen und einem anderen BIOS welches du hast steht auf dem Board oder der Schachtel.

Warum möchtest du dein BIOS Updaten dies ist eigentlich nur dan notwendig wen es unbedingt gebraucht wird.


----------



## ole5474 (23. April 2017)

Oh Vielen dank


----------

